# Has anyone ever shot a 300 on NFAA target w/ Trad legal equipment?



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

There are currently a couple guys nocking on the door but no one can find record of shooting a perfect 300 on the NFAA target with Trad legal equipment. Has it ever been done? Thanks.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

I though I read about someone doing it in the 1970s ??


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

I don't think this will ever be done in competition. Practice doesn't count. We'll see a legitimate .400 hitter in baseball again before a legal perfect round of 300. Just my opinion. Pressure too great after you've stuffed 50 straight into the white spot. You then have to do it ten more times. Not likely will all eyes on you.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

ryan b. said:


> I though I read about someone doing it in the 1970s ??


Ryan, there was no trad class in the 70s.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Further thought on the perfect 300. It's the mental barrier, not the physical one, that is the limiting factor. I've watched many great shooters with averages in the mid 270s enter competition and not be able to put a pair of 250s together when it counted. I have this same affliction, most of us do. So it will take a person of perfect (not good) form with some great luck running one day, who also happens to be clinically dead between the ears, but still able stand up long enough to make 60 perfect shots.

I'd bet any amount of money I could scrounge up it will never be done, ever, in competition. I'm hoping it never is done for some reason. I like the idea of perfection dangling out there just out of reach. One last thought. Like the 4 minute mile: should somebody do this, make a 300 in some event, it will be done again fairly soon after I think. Mental barriers are huge. Once knocked down, things change quickly for the elite among us. The marathon was just run under 2hours and 3 minutes. We'll see sub 2 hours within five years. I have no doubt about it.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

New NFAA record was set last year in Louisville... 291 I think is the one day. Dewayne and Demmer put on a great show. My PB in competition at the State level is a 283, I have shot higher in leagues, but when you step to the line with hundreds of others, well that changes. Can't remember what Demmer's 2 day record is, but it was an impressive weekend for him.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

It's far more possible now that we can use a 12" stabilizer. Look at the previous year's scores (you can go back 4-5 years to get an average) and rarely was 280 ever broken before the 12" stab. That one accessory is worth at least 10 points IMO.

I had never broken 275 in NFAA trad, and with the 12" stab., shot a 286 at my first local tournament. I can't tell you how much easier it is to aim or how much it helps your follow through than without. I still can't believe they chose to go that direction for the trad. division, but it is what it is. I have to admit it's kinda fun to stuff that white dot with 5 arrows time after time.

Considering my 286 was about as "in the zone" as I could ever ask to be under tournament conditions, I just don't think it's likely I'll ever break 290 routinely. One could argue pretty easily we had the most competitive group ever in Louisville in that division this year, and they still had 9-10 points to find. 

I just don't think it will be done, for many of the reasons above. When you only have one or two 5's left, and all eyes on you at that end of the hall, it would be superhuman to shoot clean. Not saying it won't be done. Amazing things can and do happen. Just saying I don't think I'll ever see it.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Related question for those out there who have shot scores approaching 290. Maybe you can't answer this without looking at old score cards, but what is your longest string of consecutive 5s made while shooting a regulation 300 round? My best is only 277. I average 255. I think I once made 18 5s in a row. I know it was not 20. Clearly recall making 3 sets of 5 shots all in the white and then making 3 more shots in the 5 ring before dropping out. So I think I've done 18. Could not recall my shots before the string started. Don't know if previous shot before string of 25 point ends was a 5. Can't imagine making 60 shots in the white consecutively.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

I think 50 was the most in a row for me in practice and 44ish in a tournament.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

44 straight in a tournament? Yikes! Do you recall your final score? Some of those other 16 shots must have been in the white, too.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

I think it is entirely possible. In 1988, I shot a 300 with 47 xs at a money pre vegas tournament, While I wasn't shooting a recurve, I was shooting bowhunter style, compound, 12" stab, no string or face walking, one anchor, non sight. I haven't practiced much indoors with my recurve but plan to this year. I feel 295-300 will be attained at Louisvile this year. We have a great group of barebow recurvers and it is expanding rapidly. Good luck to all .


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

At the mid Atlantic I ended up with a 293. I started with two fours then cleaned it till end number ten.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Demmer said:


> At the mid Atlantic I ended up with a 293. I started with two fours then cleaned it till end number ten.


Mid atlantic? Just think what you could do on land.:teeth:


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

I was thinking of an article I had read about Jim Ploen or Bob Bitner. I just looked it up. Old bows but they were using a sight.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Demmer said:


> At the mid Atlantic I ended up with a 293. I started with two fours then cleaned it till end number ten.


Single spot or 5-spot?


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

ryan b. said:


> I was thinking of an article I had read about Jim Ploen or Bob Bitner. I just looked it up. Old bows but they were using a sight.


If I'm not mistaken, Jim Pickering was the first to shoot a 300 in a major competition. With sights and fingers and recurve.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I too feel a 295+ will be set in Louisville this year...I shot a 298-37x in leagues last year shot 10 ends clean and then dropped a point on end 11 and then the 2nd to last arrow was out by 1/8".

Went back the next day for practice just knowing I could shoot it clean but again shot a 298-37x


Dewayne


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

itbeso said:


> Mid atlantic? Just think what you could do on land.:teeth:


The seas were fairly calm. Only about a 6 knot wind.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Arcus said:


> Single spot or 5-spot?


I'll practice on a 5 spot but only shoot single in a tournament. I do shoot a three spot on the fita target at all tournaments anymore. Something about that extra ring gives me a little more confidence.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

itbeso said:


> Ryan, there was no trad class in the 70s.


I thought there was a barebow class in the 70's and earlier.....remember, trad wasn't trad until the onslaught of compounds and the multitude of added classes....it was just archery.

I've never checked the records but I shoot with a guy that was a strong competitor all the way back in the early 50 until today and according to him 300's were shot barebow. I have no proof and have never asked him to prove it.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm like the other guy.....it's nice to have the 300 dangling out there. But, once done it will become more common. 

I'm with Limbwalker. The addition of a stabilizer will be the item to make it come. It really has ampt the scores. I really don't know why they did that. It surely isn't traditional.....that comment can open a whole host of discussion. Frankly, it's "barebow recurve". If it was truly Traditional we'd be shooting off the shelf and not allow plungers. But it is what it is as John said. Next someone will be pushing for hooks (releases).


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Timo Leskinen from Finland shot a 297 a few weeks ago in competition using WA Barebow Rec setup.

My best in practice has been 287, it seems that 290 beyond me even in practice at this moment in time but I still walk away happy when I shoot 270's in competition, Indoors is not my strongest discipline I had a big meltdown a few years ago in a tourney so Indoor rounds are a mental challenge for me these days to shoot these rounds well. I just accept we can't be good at every discipline and as long as I feel I'm trying my best and not giving in I'm happy.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

ArtV said:


> I thought there was a barebow class in the 70's and earlier.....remember, trad wasn't trad until the onslaught of compounds and the multitude of added classes....it was just archery.
> 
> I've never checked the records but I shoot with a guy that was a strong competitor all the way back in the early 50 until today and according to him 300's were shot barebow. I have no proof and have never asked him to prove it.


Barebow was never trad as barebow allowed a long stabilizer, level, clicker, and string and facewalking. The nfaa indoor record for barebow is 597 using compounds. There never was a 300 score shot at the indoor nationals using a recurve barebow


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

steve morley said:


> Timo Leskinen from Finland shot a 297 a few weeks ago in competition using WA Barebow Rec setup.


He shot a 298 the next day. That's smoking!!!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Demmer said:


> He shot a 298 the next day. That's smoking!!!


Damn that's good


----------



## 22big (Apr 26, 2006)

ryan b. said:


> I was thinking of an article I had read about Jim Ploen or Bob Bitner. I just looked it up. Old bows but they were using a sight.


Jim Ploen is still shooting in Minneapolis at the age over 85. I have seen the picture of him with a perfect 300 on a big tournament with a steel nail plunger on the bow. He is still shooting strong and putting them in the white. I am sure there are many know about this.

Happy first snow of the year,

22big


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Jim Ploen and my son were on the same bale at NAA Indoor Nationals some years ago. My son was struggling and Jim took the time to offer him encouragement. Great shooter and a better man.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I have one of Jim's 21st Edges and met him at NAFAC a couple of years ago, really nice guy to talk with. :thumbs_up


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Well there is one way to take care of the stab rule. Vote to get rid of it. Otherwise it is here to stay. I voiced my "no" opinion to the stab rule when it was brought up in the state forums.

Anyways, these are some awesome scores.

I wonder how often this is done with the Oly shooters? Up here where I shoot, the Oly shooters tend to stay away from the Blue face target tournaments and just shoot the FITA targets.

As a side note, what do trad shooters do on the indoor FITA 10 ring targets. There are some really good scores at Vegas.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Mr. Roboto said:


> As a side note, what do trad shooters do on the indoor FITA 10 ring targets. There are some really good scores at Vegas.


Semandi from Italy and Puman from Sweden have both shot 570 in WA Barebow div


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Mr Erik Jonsson holds the Swedish national record with a 577


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

But what about 40cm FITA target scores under NFAA Trad rules? Unless I am shooting broom sticks for indoors, I have to aim on the ground just to hit the target using the NFAA TRAD anchor rules with my regular arrows.


----------



## Maxbks (Jan 23, 2012)

What diameter of arrows do most indoor shooters use? Maximum allowed?

NFAA allows .422 o.d. arrows, is this an advantage for line cutting or is 
there a trade off where you would do just as good with more "normal"
diameter arrows that you might use for 3d's or field?

I understand that you want your point on to be close to the spot.

Max


----------



## stoutstuff (Mar 31, 2011)

Not sure what the PAA was back in the 70's. Arvid Danielson shot back to back 300's with a recurve and glove in PAA competition.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

stoutstuff said:


> Not sure what the PAA was back in the 70's. Arvid Danielson shot back to back 300's with a recurve and glove in PAA competition.




I'm pretty sure Arvid used a sight...it was brought up once on LW and someone had a pic.



Dewayne


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Mr. Roboto said:


> But what about 40cm FITA target scores under NFAA Trad rules? Unless I am shooting broom sticks for indoors, I have to aim on the ground just to hit the target using the NFAA TRAD anchor rules with my regular arrows.


I had the same issue because any decent poundage trad bow, with a similar draw weight to your olympic, would have a point on way out there, if set up like an olympic, shorter arrows, nocked at normal height. I brought this up on the trad forum as my response to hearing one too many people telling me all they can shoot is 15-20 yards. I'm like, if you draw back, hold, and aim that thing is designed to shoot 50, 70, or beyond. I then said, the problem I see (and have) is if I shoot like olympic form, I gap feet downwards.

It's interesting, you will get a whole litany of solutions for effectively taking pop back out. So you have snap shooters who don't exploit it fully, but then you have people deliberately using long arrows, heavy shafts, heavy points, feathers, high nock points, stringwalk, etc. Some of that might be illegal under given rules sets. I have no interest in adapting olympic style to trad, such that it might hurt my olympic shooting, so my only concession is to shoot with a corner mouth anchor so that the gap isn't hideous. I shoot my indoor olympic arrows and tend to do horribly at short distances. Ironically I'm better out near point on because that is more akin to olympic shooting.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Azzurri said:


> I had the same issue because any decent poundage trad bow, with a similar draw weight to your olympic, would have a point on way out there, if set up like an olympic, shorter arrows, nocked at normal height. I brought this up on the trad forum as my response to hearing one too many people telling me all they can shoot is 15-20 yards. I'm like, if you draw back, hold, and aim that thing is designed to shoot 50, 70, or beyond. I then said, the problem I see (and have) is if I shoot like olympic form, I gap feet downwards.
> 
> It's interesting, you will get a whole litany of solutions for effectively taking pop back out. So you have snap shooters who don't exploit it fully, but then you have people deliberately using long arrows, heavy shafts, heavy points, feathers, high nock points, stringwalk, etc. Some of that might be illegal under given rules sets. I have no interest in adapting olympic style to trad, such that it might hurt my olympic shooting, so my only concession is to shoot with a corner mouth anchor so that the gap isn't hideous. I shoot my indoor olympic arrows and tend to do horribly at short distances. Ironically I'm better out near point on because that is more akin to olympic shooting.


You might try cranking your nock point up - like WAY up LOL - I know some of our top indoor trad shooters when they bareshaft tune their bareshafts are impacting feet below their fletched shafts. They are much more interested in a good aim point than perfect arrow flight.

Matt


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Shot some great scores with this tune.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

I wasn't going to name names or post pics LOL

Matt


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

I thought I had big feathers on my broom sticks. Looks like I have to upgrade to fluflus


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Matt, that was one of my better tunes. Lol
For giggles I've shot a 292 barebow with a 1.5" nock height and fast arrows. The bareshafts jut about hit the floor. Hahah


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Demmer said:


> Matt, that was one of my better tunes. Lol


Yah I've watched your bad ones correct themselves - but the results speak for themselves LOL


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Was going to ask what you consider WAY up for nock height when trying to get a point-on at 20 yards without string-walking. Have never tried this method. 

Demmer, you mention 1.5" high. Do most men shooting indoors shoot with a very high nocking point to get closer POA?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Demmer said:


> Matt, that was one of my better tunes. Lol
> For giggles I've shot a 292 barebow with a 1.5" nock height and fast arrows. The bareshafts jut about hit the floor. Hahah


You have your nock point so high you just put it on your end loop serving don't you


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Stone Bridge said:


> Was going to ask what you consider WAY up for nock height when trying to get a point-on at 20 yards without string-walking. Have never tried this method.
> 
> Demmer, you mention 1.5" high. Do most men shooting indoors shoot with a very high nocking point to get closer POA?


I just did that for giggles to see what would happen. Usually 38-41# full length 2314s or 2312s and 100-175gr points can get me right on with a new perfect tune. I do have a relatively high anchor. Mr Eagleton shoots full length aluminum 27s with 250-300 gr points and is low to mid 40#s. He has to aim at the bottom of the paper. His anchor is about a finger width lower than mine. I hope I am remembering all that correctly.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I love seeing all this barebow discussion on this forum. 

And this is just sick -



> Mr Erik Jonsson holds the Swedish national record with a 577


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Demmer said:


> He shot a 298 the next day. That's smoking!!!


String walking? (WA Barebow Rec., right?)


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Stone Bridge said:


> Was going to ask what you consider WAY up for nock height when trying to get a point-on at 20 yards without string-walking. Have never tried this method.
> 
> Demmer, you mention 1.5" high. Do most men shooting indoors shoot with a very high nocking point to get closer POA?


The guys I normally shoot with, use the NFAA Trad rules, and just shoot heavy full length arrows with their regular setup. I am currently working on a higher anchor that is brining up my Point On to about 12 inches below the spot with my logs from my former 20 inches. I am just amazed at these scores people are shooting. I wonder what the top people shoot when their Point On is below the paper. My best has been in the 250s.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> String walking? (WA Barebow Rec., right?)


Yes, WA barebow, but don't know if he string walked for that. Oh, he shot aces as well.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Mr. Roboto said:


> The guys I normally shoot with, use the NFAA Trad rules, and just shoot heavy full length arrows with their regular setup. I am currently working on a higher anchor that is brining up my Point On to about 12 inches below the spot with my logs from my former 20 inches. I am just amazed at these scores people are shooting. I wonder what the top people shoot when their Point On is below the paper. My best has been in the 250s.


I shot a nice string of 270+ scores this summer shooting my Hunting bow, a 40# Dorado w/ Carbon arrows, short stab and quiver. 2) 278's the rest around 274-275. I have about a 20" gap at 20 yards with it.
I have a tough time with the long heavy arrows, any variation in your anchor or draw length and they really drop out the bottom.


----------



## LongTime (Feb 17, 2005)

Rod Hover was the man in the 70's. Check with Rob at Lancaster for scores but indoors back then he gave Darrel, Butch, Vic and Johny a run for there money at national shoots.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

centershot said:


> I shot a nice string of 270+ scores this summer shooting my Hunting bow, a 40# Dorado w/ Carbon arrows, short stab and quiver. 2) 278's the rest around 274-275. I have about a 20" gap at 20 yards with it.
> I have a tough time with the long heavy arrows, any variation in your anchor or draw length and they really drop out the bottom.



Nice shooting with a 20" gap, very nice.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Demmer, if you're out there. I asked about raising nock heights to lower POA at 20 yards earlier. I messed with that today. Have never done this before.

Used a small Hoyt Buffalo of 60" and 45#. A bow I want to use in 3D events when I don't use my normal barebow rig. Draw 27" and hold 42#. Been shooting full-length 600 spine Gold Dot shafts with 4" feathers and 100 grain points with this short recurve. Got a good tune shooting 3-under with a 35 yard POA. My normal nock height was 15 mm. Just moved it up to 25 mm and changed nothing else. 25 mm is roughly one inch. Bow now has a perfect 25 yard POA and still groups fine in my hands. I was very surprised the difference this 10 mm adjustment alone made. Will play with tiller later. Normally I shoot 4-5mm positive for both split-finger Olympic shooting or barebow and 3-under shootings. I find this better for me than even tiller.

In any event, the raised nock height looks odd but it sure does get your point close to the spot. At 20 yards I'm only about 4 inches under the impact spot. I like it. I'm used to a sight and like having a hard aiming device closer to the target. Glad someone mentioned your high nocking height experiment or custom. It was not familiar to me.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

If the class i choose to shoot doesnt allow stringwalking, i use the super high nock. Ive been told many times that you can ski down the slope of my arrow.  I've shot 3d for three years in a row with a nock point in excess of over an inch to get my speedy light arrows point on at 30 yards. It takes decent form to really take advantage of it and well spined arrows. I've tried weaker arrows and my scores really suffered badly, so I switched back and the scores came back. When I shot carbon arrows for indoors, I had to move up my nock a bunch. With these heavy x7s, there is no need for that for me anymore.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Demmer said:


> At the mid Atlantic I ended up with a 293. I started with two fours then cleaned it till end number ten.


Since I don't reside in this rarified air, I gotta ask: You said you use a single spot target - do you ruin many arrows?


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

I had to switch to gnocks and long bushings in the aluminum arrows to keep the kickouts to a minimum. The upper arrow is what I shoot now. The gnock bushings work pretty well against the hard kickouts.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

The kickouts may be the biggest culprit to shooting a 300 - arrows usually kick into the 4 ring on nock breaking hits for me.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Could shoot the 5 spot to avoid that problem.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

What kind of anchor are shooters using for non-string waking to get their aim points on target? 3 under side anchor? High cheek anchors right under the eye?


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

3 under middle finger on top of the K9 tooth for me.


----------



## lamb (Apr 21, 2008)

john demmer
I was wondering have you ever shot 300 in practice? what do you consider harder going clean on 3d{all10's and or 11's} or shooting 300 on the blueface. from the land of giant elk dave


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

I've witnessed a perfect 300 on an easy 3D course in Gainesville about 10 years ago - shots out to 25 yards, lots of big targets. All 10s, no eleven rings used. Have never even heard of a 300 NFAA round shot in practice by anyone. Nobody crazy enough to lie like that I suppose. It would only occur for a great, known shooter. None have come forward to make such a claim I'm aware of.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I know 400 has been broken on 40 indoor 3D, I remember Scott doing it, maybe a couple of others too. Not sure you will see that outdoors though. I think the perfect 600 shooting BB would be the hardest to achieve but the 300 is tough too.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

298 for me and the bowdog was the highest we've shot. I've never even come close to cleaning a 3d course. The ones I shoot are usually a little too challenging and too many small targets to get it done. The best 40 targets I still shot at least 10 non 10s or 11s.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Demmer, you have shot above 290 in competition. Can I assume you do not feel pressure very much? Or are you just better able to get past it? By that, I mean can you get yourself into a comfortable place mentally where it feels like you're shooting for fun at your local club with the boys? I've always admired archers capable of shooting their best scores in competition, or scores very close to their bests. Shooting at home is easy. Shooting under pressure is so much different. I never really get used to it. Like most, I lose the 10-15 points off my practice scores when shooting for real. Even at shoots where I feel comfortable. Obviously there is some underlying stress affecting me even when I feel okay. No doubt I shoot faster in competition, don't settle into the shot as well - classic stress related behavior.

When you boys shoot into the 290s it has me believing that, for the most part, you feel very little in the way of pressure. Would you say this is accurate?


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Stone, there's always pressure it's just how you handle it...


Last year in Louisville I had shot 2 rounds in state competition and both were 294-24x...I just knew I could repeat that in Louisville...the first day the pressure for me was thru the roof my first two practice ends I only hit the white 3 times in 14 shots..LOL!!!

I settled down knew what I had to do the first end was a 24 so I was happy until arrow 6 slipped off my tab and I shot a blank..held it together finished with a 279...luckily nobody else shot a monster score either..LOL...Scott Bills shot a 282 and Dimmer shot a 281 so I was only 3 points out.

The next day all the pressure was off for the most part Dimmer and I got put on the line beside each other and just fed off of each others accuracy...I shot a 291 Dimmer shot a 290 he beat me by one point...was the pressure still there?? yes but not nearly as bad as day 1.


Dewayne Martin


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

For the most part, I am to the point where I shoot pretty close in tournaments as I do I practice. Some days a handful less, some days a little better. For the most part, the pressure is a little different now. I used to get sick to my stomach, but now sometimes its not even there at all. In Croatia, I didn't shoot one arrow nervous, but Louisville, a bunch of nervous shots. This year Louisville should be almost nerve free. Its a lot easier to shoot if you have had success in the past and have a lot of confidence in yourself and equipment. Oh yeah, and a great shot routine helps tremendously.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Dewayne, you inadvertently answered a question of mine I always wondered about - have you ever missed the scoring surface in a tournament? You admit to this and still shot a very decent score. I recall reading about you several years ago winning with wooden Black Widow bows and wooden arrows against alloy and carbon shooters in 3D shoots. All very impressive. I'm assuming "Dimmer" is Demmer. LOL Either a typo or some fun you are having. John Demmer is new to me for having seen his name in recent years shooting indoor 300 scores I can only do at 10 yards.

Good of you boys to answer so many questions from all of us unable to shoot such scores. You seem like decent sorts.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Stone, yes Demmer to all is Dimmer to me...LOL!!!

It's a curse to go into a course or a shoot with the attitude of just having to win...it took me a long time to figure this out..you end up putting so much unnecessary pressure on yourself...the best thing to do is simply stay positive shoot every arrow to the best of your ability and let the chips fall where they may..win lose or draw...you will shoot better and have so much more fun.


Hope this helps,

Dewayne


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Warbow said:


> What kind of anchor are shooters using for non-string waking to get their aim points on target? 3 under side anchor? High cheek anchors right under the eye?


when I gapped I used a 2314 X7 with 200g point 4 x 4" feathers and 36# limbs, it was like throwing bricks at the target lol 

Stringwalking makes things a little easier in that using lighter arrows they don't drop like bricks when you do a soft release :wink:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Warbow, my barebow anchor is the reason I have a 16" gap at 18m, despite using 600 grain arrows. I have pretty wide cheekbones, and there is a point on my face above which the nock end of the arrow has to move significantly out to the right and is no longer under my eye. To use an anchor that high, I'd have to aim about 12" to the right of the dot. I've tried it, but I don't think gapping to the right of the dot is any better than gapping below it, so I just live with the 16" gap when I shoot NFAA events.

Of course, this "lower" anchor is helpful when I shoot outdoors, since my point-on is usually about 55 meters with my outdoor arrows. This is very useful for barebow field where I can string walk.

One thing I've not tried is Demmer's 1+ inch nock height. I've always known that was an option, but just haven't spent the time experimenting with it. Maybe this winter I will, and then I can get on the paper for NFAA indoors. That sure would be nice. When I shot the TFAA state indoor last March, I aimed at the bottom target to hit mine on the top, and when my target was on the bottom, I aimed at the bale number hanging below the frame (about 12" off the floor). I was sure glad to see those bale number cards hanging down when I walked into the hall though! ha, ha.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Demmer said:


> 3 under middle finger on top of the K9 tooth for me.


Where does your thumb go when anchoring that high?


----------

